# Little Miss Lily



## crackerjackjack (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is a picture of Lily. Lily was on the chubby side when we got her, but in the last month, she seems to have gotten bigger. She doesn't get over fed. I was told when I bought her that she may have been bred. The skin around her nipples seems to be getting lose. I don't know if that means that she is starting to get a bag. I have read that in the last few months of pregnancy that the jennys need to get grain, I don't know if I should feed her grain or not. The vet took a look at her back in November and said just by looking at her that she really thinks that she is pregnant. That is the vet that I like, she does not do ultrasounds, the vet that I did not care for, does do ultrasounds, but he tells you one price over the phone and then when he shows us that price goes up considerable. Is there any other way of telling? Will it hurt her of the baby if she does not get the grain. I do know if she does start to get a bag to seperate her from the others.


----------



## minimule (Jan 23, 2008)

That sure looks like a baby belly to me! I don't think it would hurt her if she didn't get grain. Donkeys are so much different than horses in the food aspect. Wild donks don't get grain during the last trimester........


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh my gosh there be a bun in that oven for sure!



I have given my standard donkey Purina Complete Advantage with a bit of Running Horse Trail Mix added in. She didn't always get that every day but at least three times a week. The Running Horse is an awesome extruded feed that is low starch and low carb. But I'm sure she would do fine without much grain too and I agree with minimule.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 24, 2008)

*[SIZE=12pt]WoW...Lily might? be the fist Mama of 2008



[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]It is a little hard to tell ...they can look like that for a Looooonng time as we all know



[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]Try to get a pic of her crotch ..just lift up he tail and take a pic.[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]The looseness around the crotch is a great indicator on how close she is ...to me it is much better than the "bag" they can have a bag for "months" ..... the "slack" looking crotch is "days".[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]I have had births with all in attendance ...except me



3 times[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]My Jack was even there. I was very lucky he was a good boy



[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]I swear he had in embedded in his cute little mind that ...[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]"Oh Boy! ... we just had a little one! Mama will be in heat soon...Hee Haw !!! "[/SIZE]*


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 24, 2008)

Holy Cow



That is one round donkey, no offense





I do not have any donkey birthing experience





Hope all goes well!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 24, 2008)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> *[SIZE=12pt]WoW...Lily might? be the fist Mama of 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will try to get a picture of her crouch tomorrow. I will post it. So no one think that I am weird, it was a suggestion. Never thought that I would see the day that I would be taking a crouch picture.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 25, 2008)

crackerjackjack you made me laugh! i took crotch and udder pictures with Taffy Jo too, and when the baby was born, my daughter was home and i wasn't, she called to tell me the baby was a girl and i said "are you sure" so she took a crotch shot of the baby and e-mailed it to me with a big "SEE!!!!! TWO HOLES!!!!"

that's one for the memory books... thanks for reminding me!

that does look like a baby belly to me too BUT, we have had 4 donkeys look like that... 2 had foals, 1 we are waiting on now... and the last one never did have anything. however she had at least 4 foals before i got her so that could explain the shape... we were told she was bred and fed her accordingly, and she just got bigger and bigger... but no baby!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 25, 2008)

That is exactly how my friends jenny looks and she is due any day! Her due date is Feb 1.

LoL. Wee foal test works for donkeys also, but I dont think you need it!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 25, 2008)

_*Welllllll...I have a jenny who looks like that right now, and I know she isnt bred. AND, I have had bred jennys who looked like that and went another couple of months before foaling. Also, remember, that at some point your going to look at her and she is going to look alot slimmer, and you just might think she has lost her baby, dont be alarmed, its the foal getting into position to be born. When that happens, you know you are very VERY VERY close to becoming a DONKEY MOMMY*_.


----------

